# Got drawn for kill deer plains gun dec10th



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok my son has gotten drawn for kill deer plains gun hunt dec10th and I was hoping to get some information about the area also the best way to hunt it I'm looking forward to the hunt and as is he .so if anyone has anything on it I would greatly appreciate it
Thanks guys


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Check the area out on satellite maps. Pinch points are pretty obvious while bedding will not be with all the cover. Deer bed out in open grass and little pockets of trees. Get in downwind between suspected bedding and feeding and be patient. Never hunted it but the same principles apply from other similar terrains I've hunted in. Also the area manager is a nice guy that could give some advise on the area.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

This is an excellent hunt for kids, you should see a large number of deer. At the check-in station they will have a map and one of the wardens usually is there full-time in should be able to give you some insight on your section. Some sections are better than others but if your youth is capable of taking longer shots it is a definite bonus, moving around afternoon should produce opportunities. Get in early, hunker down, and hold on!
I have not been there in December but the January hunts some the herds are well over 50 deer.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for your response i am looking forward to it for my son


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

It's been a long time since I have seen large heard of deer


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you able to obtain your hunt section? It may be under the directions to print your hunt permit. Not much woods. Much of the ground is grasslands with some cut fields. LOTS of deer! I know the area pretty well. If you need additional info shoot me a PM and I can offer what I know.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

THANK YOU again for your help we are looking forward to it.


----------

